# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Duhani si mjet frymezimi

## Pratolini

Duke qene nder ata persona duhanpires qe i ka ardhur ne maje te hundes prej prepotences se reklamava antiduhan apo keshillave te rrethit shoqeror, mendova te shpreh mendimin ndryshe, per tju thene ketyre njerezve qe : Hej, ti ke te drejte per punen e duhanit, madje une di edhe nje teme ne forumin shqiptar qe me njofton per demet dhe me jep statistika te frikshme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=76744  , por tani a mund me lesh rehat qe une te pi nje cigare ??

Personalisht duhanin nuk e pi vetem sepse smund ta le, por edhe sepse nuk dua ta le. Gjate gjithe jetes sime nuk kam tentuar asnjehere te vetme per te hequr dore prej tij, sepse.....sepse me frymezon tymi  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk ka asgje me frymezuese sesa te dalesh ne darke tek dritarja e dhomes, e teksa thith me sy gjithcka qe ben drite, e tymos erresiren dhe dritat i ben gri.
Me kujtohet mire Bodler dhe poezia e tij ironike Llullat ne te cilen e quante vesin e duhanin si nje ves pertacesh, por megjithese e pelqej Bodlerin, nuk mund ta marr shume seriozisht sepse ai vete bente puf-puf gjithe diten.

Ajo qe dua te them eshte se shume prej duhanpiresve, nuk e pine duhanin vetem sepse nuk e lene dot, por sepse duhani ju ofron dicka te cilen nuk mund ta gjejne me cimcakiza apo karamele.

Ps : Kjo teme eshte per te gjithe njerezit jo paragjykues ndaj duhanit. 
Te gjithe anetaret qe mendojne ndryshe dhe e shohin duhanin si te patolerueshem dhe duhanpiresin si me te meta fizike ( nje pergjigje e vogel per Fisnikun kjo ), le te vazhdojne te shkruajne tek tema "Duhani dhe ndikimi i tij", linkun e se ciles jua dhashe me siper.

----------


## Borix

Ta pish cigaren deri sa te te dale tym nga veshet. Problemi eshte tek faktet shkencore - shkaterrimi i memories ne tru (te pakten). Megjithese te frymezon per momentin (sic te frymezon dhe kokaina), pasneser fillon te flasesh me vete, sidomos me duhanin e sotem.

----------


## land

,disa e quajne ves,varet cdo gje nga kendveshtrimi i robit....duhani eshte nje nga kenaqesite e jetes.


uhhhhh te heqim te gjitha kenaqesite e jetes,te leme cigaren,sexin,pirjen e nje gote vere dy apo tre apo kater...cfar na ngelet nga jeta!!!!!!!!!!!


na e shpifen ato reklamat antiduhan.....kush thote qe duhani demton shendetin le te vije te beje braccio di ferro me mua.ose i ngjitemi nje maje mali te shohim kush arrin i pari :ngerdheshje: 


I can't stop smoking 'cause I love it

----------


## Pratolini

> Ta pish cigaren deri sa te te dale tym nga veshet. Problemi eshte tek faktet shkencore - shkaterrimi i memories ne tru (te pakten). Megjithese te frymezon per momentin (sic te frymezon dhe kokaina), pasneser fillon te flasesh me vete, sidomos me duhanin e sotem.


Pse duhet patjeter te me tregosh shkaterrimin e trurit kur une e theksoj vete ne ate qe kam shkruar, kam postuar madje edhe linkun e nje teme qe te tregon te gjitha demet ? Per asnje moment te vetem nuk kam kundershtuar faktet shkencore dhe nuk kam nder mend ta bej. Problemi eshte qe ne kete teme nuk ka vend per to.

----------


## Borix

Dakord, une e kisha fjalen per ate temen tjeter...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Jim Morrison theshte gjithmone: Une e dua cigaren.....eshte e vetmja gje qe digjet per mua!

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Pratolini*
> 
> Fisnik, pergjigjen time une po ta jap ne temen e re qe do hap tani, hidhi nje sy po deshe.
> 
> Per sa i perket temes tende, ajo mbyllet ketu. Mund edhe te ishte fshire fare, por mendova thjeshtta mbyll per te respektuar postimet e anetareve te tjere.
> 
> Tema eshte ndertuar mbi paragjykime dhe diskriminime pa baze llogjike, duke i cilesuar njerezit sipas kategorive : pi duhan, s'pi duhan.


Separi ke nderimet e mia ...

Nuk po kuptoj faktin ,qe nje Teme qe ka karakter te po ketij lloj qe ka per destinim ky Nenforum te mbyllet ,duke dhene disa arsyeje aspak bindese dhe jo bindese por edhe termi bindeshemeri te pedoret ne kete rast paraqet absurditet ne vete.

Une thjesht  parashtrova nje Pyetje permes temes ne fjal ,qe normalisht duke pasur edhe Mnedimin tim te caktuar ,se qfar mendoj me konkludimet e mia ,qe thjesht paraqesin natyren e mendimit tim Autonom ,qe e ka edhe per destinim ky forum.

Me temen ne fjal nuk pata per qellim ta ofendoj askend ,sepse nese ofendohet dikush me keto lloj kunkluzione,sinqerisht mendoj se ai ka ofenduar veten separi . Thjesht ishte Qeshtje qe i perket kryekeput Botes se Psikologjis apo me mire te them botes se Patologjis Subjektive.

Thjesht une mendoj se Tema ne fjal ishte Unike dhe nuk paraqet analogji me asnje teme qe i dedikohet qeshtjes se Duhanit,sepse me shume eshte Qeshtje Shkencore se sa nje Qeshtje e niveleve te Forumeve dhe atyre qe kan ne dore mjete teknologjike dhe lozin me mendimin e dikujt qe fare nuk e kupton.

----------

Mirpo desha te shtoj diqka ne lidhje kete qeshtjen e *Arsyeshmeris* per te pir duhan,Jo qe une mendoj ,por edhe nga ana faktike dhe Teorike ,nuk guxon te me thotë dikush qe existon qoft edhe nje arsye perkthelese ne form mesazhi me Tonë te karakterit femijeror.

*"Arsyeshmerin"* ne menyre matrapazlleke mundet ta thotë vetem ndonje Kompani e Duhanit si shembull : *Marlboro,West apo Kent* te cilat luajn me Miliona fal punes se tyre me Duhan.




> *Pratolini* 
> Ajo qe dua te them eshte se shume prej duhanpiresve, nuk e pine duhanin vetem sepse nuk e lene dot, por sepse duhani ju ofron dicka te cilen nuk mund ta gjejne me cimcakiza apo karamele.


Poashtu ia vlen te diskutohet dhe shqyrtohet ky pohimi juaj,sepse ne baze te faktit qe Nje qetesim me efekte te njeanshme te cilen mund ta shkaktoj edhe nje Narkotik konsiderohet njemendesisht si semundje psikike ,ateher edhe pohimet e juaja se edhe Duhani mund te luaj nje rol te caktuar ne qetesimin e psikikes se nje duhanxhie,ateher jo gabimisht mund ta fusim  kete lloj qetesimi ne radhen e qetesimeve qe i ofron Bota e Narkotikeve. 

Keshtu qe qdo qetesim qe vie nga nje Burim i dyshimt siq jan Duhani,Droga etj per boten e te menqurve konsiderohet si diqka e thjesht qe nuk eshte ne rregull dhe artificiale dhe ato  qetesime qe konsiderohen si Natyrale ato dihen nga te gjithe,dhe nuk ka nevoj per rishqyrtim..

Keshtu qe per fund po e permbledhi me nje thenje kete qeshtje :

*"Nje Duhanxhi ka probleme Psikike sepse nuk mund ta ndaloj veten nga nje veprim qe Boterisht konsiderohet Absurd "*

hajde shnet

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

"Nje Duhanxhi ka probleme Psikike sepse nuk mund ta ndaloj veten nga nje veprim qe Boterisht konsiderohet Absurd "

Si boterisht ? Kush eshte boterishti ? 20 % e njerezve qe e pine nuk e konsiderojne absurditet.

20% e botes eshte islamike, ndersa 80% e botes e konsiderojne islamin si absurditet, atehere po te praktikoja shprehjen tende gjithe islamiket jane me probleme psikike.

Nga te erdhi ky arsyetim skandaloz ? 

Mund te thuash qe duhani meqe te ben dem eshte keq, po jo se deshmon per mangesi psikike. 
Ceshtja eshte se nuk eshte aq keq, sa shoqeria te vendose mosprodhimin e duhanit.

Duhani hyn tek e njejta kategori demesh qe ka gota e trete e veres, meqe deri ne dy te ben mire apo dopioja e dyte e rakise.

Jam nga ata qe jane te tunduar ta lene, por si e tha edhe pratolini, ndonjehere me jep iluzionin se me frymezon , keshtu qe jam ne medyshje.

----------


## Izadora

> "Nje Duhanxhi ka probleme Psikike sepse nuk mund ta ndaloj veten nga nje veprim qe Boterisht konsiderohet Absurd "


teori e gabuar.

asnjeri nuk eshte perfekt.Te gjitha kane huqe dhe vese te keqija.
dikush me pak dhe dikush me shume .

sipas kesaj teorie i bie qe te gjithe te jene me probleme psikike??????


po i shtoje nje citim... :ngerdheshje: 




> Jim Morrison theshte gjithmone: Une e dua cigaren.....eshte e vetmja gje qe digjet per mua!

----------


## fisniku-student

Shiko 

Edhe ata qe konsumojn Drogen,per ta konsumimi i droges nuk paraqet Absurditet ,ndersa per Jo Konsumuesin dhe poashtu edhe per nje neutralist apo nje Njeri i menqur qe i di specifikat negative te droges mund te te deshmoj absurditetin e konsumimit te droges,keshtu qe eshte njejt edhe tek Duhanxhia . Une sinqerisht nuk mund ta konsideroj nje njeri Me psikike Te shendosh ,nese ai nuk mund ta beje nje menaxhim te thjesht apo te mendoj kjart se eshte duke e bere kete veper absurde,tash logjikoje ti vete kete: * te fus ne goje lende djegese apo thjeshte Tymin e nje djeg-je,i cili eshte Kancerogjen ,te ndeshkon materialisht ,ndotë ambientin,demton te tjeret ,dukesh keq (zakonisht me cigare ne goje dukesh si i qmendur) sepsje je i njeri Jo I pavarur nga Duhani,Nje Duhanxhie i vie aromë aq e keqe sikur sapo te dilte prej Toaletit,Plus tash me sanksionet e rekomanduara nga BEja ndaj secilit shtet ,sa qe nese te nxen duke konsumuar nje cigare ne ambientet Publike ,mund te ndeshkohesh deri ne 2000 Euro (Ne Irland) e  shume arsye qe ngacmojn arsyen dhe logjiken qe nje Veprim i tille konsiderohet tashme boterisht absurd* .


Thjesht une nuk kam rrespekt per nje Duhanxhi ,perderisa ai nuk me rrespekton mua duke ma rrezikuar shendetin ne qdo moment . Andaj Une me bindje te plot dhe asesi ne dilem ,konstatoj se kemi te bejme me Psikike te dyshim ne kete rast.

kalo mire

----------


## Izadora

e akceptoje nje reagim te tille nga nje anti duhanxhi.
ne shume vende eshte e ndaluar pirja e duhanit ne vendet publike


por cdo duhanxhi i dine pasojat qe le pirja e duhanit.
cdo drogaxhi e ka te qarte se c'fare rrezigjesh sjell marrja e droges 
gazrat qe leshojne makinat ndotin amjentin dhe njekohesisht shendetin e njerzve.
prerja pa kriter te pemeve ben qe ajri te mos filtrohet sic duhet
............
.............


po qe te them qe per cdo shofer makine nuk kam respekt me duket pak e ekzagjiruar.

Duhani nuk te frymezon 
eshte kthyer thjesht ne ves si shume vese te tjera qe mund te ket njeriu.



ps.eshte tjeshte nje mendim

----------


## fisniku-student

> e akceptoje nje reagim te tille nga nje anti duhanxhi.
> ne shume vende eshte e ndaluar pirja e duhanit ne vendet publike
> 
> 
> por cdo duhanxhi i dine pasojat qe le pirja e duhanit.
> cdo drogaxhi e ka te qarte se c'fare rrezigjesh sjell marrja e droges 
> gazrat qe leshojne makinat ndotin amjentin dhe njekohesisht shendetin e njerzve.
> prerja pa kriter te pemeve ben qe ajri te mos filtrohet sic duhet
> ............
> ...


Mike 

Me fal qe po nderhy ,mirpo nuk eshte ne rregull te behet nje analogji ndermjet nje Makine apo Shefer Makine dhe nje duhanxhie sepse existojn dallime fundamentale ,qe e largojn njera tjetren shume larg.

*Shembull* : Funksioni i Makines eshte aq i nevojshem ,sa qe dobit e sherbimeve jan aq te medha per njerzimin sa qe nese behet nje krahasim me demet qe mund te shkaktojn gazrat e makines,ateher del se ia vlen ti absorbojm ato gazra vetem e vetem qe ti kemi ne dispozicion te mirat qe na sherben nje Vetura apo Makine.

*Ndersa prej nje Duhanxhie qfar Dobie kemi ???* ,te mos flasim per demet,se veq lodhemi dhe ne fund pratolini ia fut delete  :ngerdheshje: 

kalo mire Izadora dhe te lus qe ta lesh Duhanin dhe te hash Molla  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pratolini

> te mos flasim per demet,se veq lodhemi dhe ne fund pratolini ia fut delete


Pratolini, si djale persembari qe eshte, jo me kot ta ka lene gati edhe linkun ne krye te faqes qe te shkruash per demet sa ti nxjerresh frymen tastieres  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Mike 
> 
> Me fal qe po nderhy ,mirpo nuk eshte ne rregull te behet nje analogji ndermjet nje Makine apo Shefer Makine dhe nje duhanxhie sepse existojn dallime fundamentale ,qe e largojn njera tjetren shume larg.
> 
> *Shembull* : Funksioni i Makines eshte aq i nevojshem ,sa qe dobit e sherbimeve jan aq te medha per njerzimin sa qe nese behet nje krahasim me demet qe mund te shkaktojn gazrat e makines,ateher del se ia vlen ti absorbojm ato gazra vetem e vetem qe ti kemi ne dispozicion te mirat qe na sherben nje Vetura apo Makine.
> 
> *Ndersa prej nje Duhanxhie qfar Dobie kemi ???* ,te mos flasim per demet,se veq lodhemi dhe ne fund pratolini ia fut delete 
> 
> kalo mire Izadora dhe te lus qe ta lesh Duhanin dhe te hash Molla





te mirat e duhanit:
hapim vende pune :shkelje syri: 

nqs nuk do pihej duhani njerzit qe e kultivojne dhe e prodhojne do ngelnin pa pune.
ka te mira soziale(punesojme njerez) dhe ekonomike(rrisim buxhetin me te ardhurat qe vijne nga shitja e duhanit)




pershendetje fisnik.Une e kam lene me kohe por nuk me le ai  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gjilani2002

[QUOTE=Izadora;2162282]te mirat e duhanit:
hapim vende pune :shkelje syri: 

_nqs nuk do pihej duhani njerzit qe e kultivojne dhe e prodhojne do ngelnin pa pune.
ka te mira soziale(punesojme njerez) dhe ekonomike(rrisim buxhetin me te ardhurat qe vijne nga shitja e duhanit)......_


Me gjithe respektin per mendimet tuaj Izadora, me duhet te kundershtoj ketu sepse nuk  e besoj qe Ti ne kte rast apo edhe te gjithe duhanpiresit e tjere e pine duhanin per te mbajtur gjalle ekonomine, apo siç thua ti "ka te mira sociale, duke punesuar njerez". Eshte e vertet qe nejrzit punojne, por njerzit punonjne edhe aty ku prodhohen armet dhe a do kishte logjike kjo qe te arsyetonim lufterat, per shkak se dikush duhet te prodhoj armet. Kjo logjik i shkon per shtati logjikes se Hitlerit, i cili ne librin e tij "Mein Kampf" (lufta ime) nder te tjera thot qe Lufta eshte e mire sepse ajo sjell pune per te gjithe te mbijetuarit....
Por po e lem luften per tju kthyer cigares qe gjithsesi per mendimin tim ben pjese ne mesin e armeve berthamore kur eshte ne pyetje jeta e njeriut.
Mundohem te arsyetoj çdo duhanpires sikur mos te ishin pasojat fatale te cilat tashme jane vertetuara shumeher edhe nga ekspertet e mjeksise hulumtuese.
Andaj filloni nje jete te re pa tym per organizmin tuaj deri sa nuk eshte bere vone. Fundja njeriu nuk ka lindur me cigare ne dore...!!

----------


## antina

më relakson, sidomos me kafe.....

----------


## baaroar

Një kafe, një teke konjak të mirë e një cigare janë përbërësit e një recete magjike.

----------


## xfiles

Jam kunder reklamave anti-duhan. anti-droge, dhe anti çdo gje tjeter. çdo njeri ka te drejte te  beje me shendetin e vet çte doje.

Mendimi im personal per duhanin, pirja e duhanit eshte thjesht absurde, nuk ka shije, nuk ka arome te mire, nuk eshte ushqim, eshte thjesht tym per me teper me kimikate brenda.

Kuptoj kur dikush pi alkol, kur ha shume embelsira, apo çdo lloj ushqimi tjeter, por tymi?
Megjithate nuk do i thoja askujt "lere duhanin" perveç pjesetareve te familjes sime, fundja veteshkaterrimi eshte diçka e nevojshme ne natyre.

jam pro droges, sepse eliminon elementet e padeshirueshem te shoqerise, jam pro duhanit sepse ndihmon ne zgjidhjen e problemit te mbipopullimit boteror.
Perfundimisht qenka edhe per mua mjet frymezimi duhani.

Vetem nje gje qe urrej eshte kur duhanxhi pi duhan afer meje dhe tymi me vjen i gjithi mua, mos ja kam gje per borxh? Pini njerez pini vetem kujdes mos te ndyni dhe te tjeret qe nuk duan tja ndejne eren tymit.

----------


## Pratolini

> Jam kunder reklamave anti-duhan. anti-droge, dhe anti çdo gje tjeter. çdo njeri ka te drejte te  beje me shendetin e vet çte doje.
> 
> Mendimi im personal per duhanin, pirja e duhanit eshte thjesht absurde, nuk ka shije, nuk ka arome te mire, nuk eshte ushqim, eshte thjesht tym per me teper me kimikate brenda.
> 
> Kuptoj kur dikush pi alkol, kur ha shume embelsira, apo çdo lloj ushqimi tjeter, por tymi?
> Megjithate nuk do i thoja askujt "lere duhanin" perveç pjesetareve te familjes sime, fundja veteshkaterrimi eshte diçka e nevojshme ne natyre.
> 
> jam pro droges, sepse eliminon elementet e padeshirueshem te shoqerise, jam pro duhanit sepse ndihmon ne zgjidhjen e problemit te mbipopullimit boteror.
> Perfundimisht qenka edhe per mua mjet frymezimi duhani.
> ...


Ja ktij i them njeri open-minded une. Pini pini thote, i ka edhe inat reklamat. Duket sikur cdo gje eshte ne rregull. Por ja te llogjikojme si nje software qe duhet te nxjerri idene kryesore prej nje artikulli. Shifni ku do bazohej ai :
1 : absurde
2 : veteshkaterrimi
3 : padeshirueshem
4 : mbipopullim
5 : urrej
6 : borxh
7 : ndyni

Po pse mor X ma prish diten pa filluar mire akoma. Me bere per cigare me bere  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Jam kunder reklamave anti-duhan. anti-droge, dhe anti çdo gje tjeter. çdo njeri ka te drejte te  beje me shendetin e vet çte doje.
> 
> Mendimi im personal per duhanin, pirja e duhanit eshte thjesht absurde, nuk ka shije, nuk ka arome te mire, nuk eshte ushqim, eshte thjesht tym per me teper me kimikate brenda.
> 
> Kuptoj kur dikush pi alkol, kur ha shume embelsira, apo çdo lloj ushqimi tjeter, por tymi?
> Megjithate nuk do i thoja askujt "lere duhanin" perveç pjesetareve te familjes sime, fundja veteshkaterrimi eshte diçka e nevojshme ne natyre.
> 
> jam pro droges, sepse eliminon elementet e padeshirueshem te shoqerise, jam pro duhanit sepse ndihmon ne zgjidhjen e problemit te mbipopullimit boteror.
> Perfundimisht qenka edhe per mua mjet frymezimi duhani.
> ...



ju  jeni pak Radikal

per ty ne jete ekzistojne vetem dy ngjyra e bardhe dhe e zeze
po grin nuk e fut gjekundi ti?

pastaj thone ku shko tymi ka leke :ngerdheshje: 

njerzit qe e pijne duhanit nuk hyjne tek kamikazet.

te jap te drejte qe demton shendetin dhe ambjentin por jane gjera te tjera me te keqija qe e shkaterroje fare ate.



frymezim nga nje cigare  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------

